# Need help with transmission



## powertosatisfy (Dec 17, 2019)

Trying to help repair my dad's craftsman snowblower. It's a 1450/ 27". Model c950.521260. Not sure on the year but I am guessing around 2010-2011. 

The issue we are having is getting anything into gear properly. Right now it seems to be stuck in 1st or 2and gear. No reverse. Can't get anything higher either. Frustrating as the machine is still in great condition. It ran well when it worked but not easy stuck in such a low gear. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Want to get it back into running shape for my dad.

Thanks









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from Gettysburg, Penna


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You in Canada? Does not pull up anything in the US Sears Parts site.

That appears to be an actual geared transmission. Might be a bit pricey to repair/replace if it is not an adjustment and something broke in it. That is one big reason the Friction Disc drives are the most popular. They work great, last a long time under normal, maintained use, and really cheap to repair.


----------



## powertosatisfy (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes I'm in Canada. Motor runs great just sucks being stuck in 1st or second gear. Pretty slow to get around the driveway.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

In my opinion, your going to have to do some diagnosing/detective work to see if you can spot the problem, i.e., something broke, came undone, maybe clip or spring came undone, etc, etc …

Otherwise it would appear to be inside the transmission case, and I believe that is a pricey repair, if at all. As I have read a few times that those transmissions are not repairable, but that you have to replace them in many instances. Maybe you will be lucky, and be able to repair it. I know if it was mine, I would try and repair it first, nothing to lose.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That is the General Transmission that donyboy73 ranted about. I've come across their products on lawn tractors that are almost new but trashed....they are all plastic. Bad news...its not fixable, and too expensive to replace. Check out Donyboy73's youtube video on it.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

https://youtu.be/8SWmQFtM8SY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

cranman said:


> That is the General Transmission that donyboy73 ranted about. I've come across their products on lawn tractors that are almost new but trashed....they are all plastic. Bad news...its not fixable, and too expensive to replace. Check out Donyboy73's youtube video on it.


Too bad they aren't built up to the quality or interchangeable with the Tecumseh transmissions used in the older Murray machines. Those were almost indestructible and love them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a nice geared transmission unit in my older Bolens Snow Blower as well …. kinda resembles what's in my Craftsman rider mower, which by the way has been going strong now for like 30 years or so …. 

I will say though, for a snow blower, the friction disc drive is surely a proven and easily repairable drive system.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes, The IN-famous General Transmission......It's a CVT. No "Gears" inside...... speed is controlled by variable pulleys, much like a snowmobile transmission.... only plastic, that breaks in cold weather. Fantastic application for such a delicate paper weight. There are a couple of external parts that were available at one time, but from what I've seen, they break internally. The parts that break inside, were Not available from GT. I've taken several apart as a learning experience. I've learned not to waste my time anymore. They were only available as a complete assembly. I've had exactly One customer bother to replace that transmission.... as they are pretty pricey. The replacements are just as delicate, as the replacement unit lasted only One season also. These were in Late Model Large Frame Snapper models, same as Briggs and Murray umbrella. Rather sad situation to tell a customer, that theirs shiny new snowblower that doesn't move needs such an expensive repair. 

There was a poster here a few years ago, that was given one of these units with a blown transmission. He actually was able to convert it to an older style drivetrain, within the Factory housing. It seemed very involved, but looked like he did a great job on it. 

Either way, it seems as if there is no quick or easy (Cheap) repair that I've found.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually, the lawn tractor version is a CVT, but the snowblower one has a double set of plastic gears.....just as unreliable as all of their products however. I believe they stopped making the snowblower tranny...I hope they went out of business.....


----------



## powertosatisfy (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I will have a look at what I can see. Really strange how it has only 1st or 2nd gear and not 1 reverse. Figured it the transmission was really broken it would be either all or nothing.

By the sounds of what everyone is saying is that it's a lost cause as they are just junk. Too bad as it did work well when it did work. 

Maybe it's good enough for the time being (very slow) until I can save up and replace it for him with something else. 

Would love to get him a Honda or Yamaha (already bought him one of those for up north) but can't afford it at the moment. 


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you could always looks for a older machine that needs an engine and just swap it over. i have seen quite a few older machines that are going for about $100 or so that don't run but probably could with some effort. they would be a great candidate for a engine swap. definitely seems like some of the new style machines with sealed up transmissions are junk. picked up a single speed machine a couple years ago with a junk transmission for $40. would have cost $250 for a new transmission and i feel like i would have been lucky to sell it for $300-400 even if i fixed. it was in super clean condition. i ended up yanking the engine and selling off the rest for parts.


----------

